# What pisses you off?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am getting a little pissed off with people who don't reply to my texts! I try if possible to reply in a timely fashion when texted especially if it's really important. For example rehearsal! Please reply to my text letting me know your intentions of showing up. If I ask a question in regards to something that can either make or break a situation pls reply etc

Do you have your own personal protocol rules when sending txts and receiving them?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't text much and don't worry when it's answered. It sorta pisses me of when someone texts me and expects an immediate answer. If you're in that big a rush, phone. I'll answer as soon as I can. I don't have or use handsfree.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

What pisses me off is people sending text to voice messages on my home/office land line, dial the bloody phone and talk to me numb nuts.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you know what pisses me off? when the dmv wants me to provide a letter from a bank as proof of residency, but the bank wants me to prove residency before they will let me open a checking account. 
which i need, in order to rent an apt (actually establishing a residence)


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm old so everything pisses me off *#*(


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2017)

Cops abusing citizens videos on YouTube. Those videos get my blood boiling! Cops are criminals. It is all recorded.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If I list it down it will be a LONG LIST! LOL


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

A lot of thing piss me off...

- texting, call if it's important!
- phones at the dinner table.
- lazy people
- Donald Trump
- steadfastly
- Caillou (People with young kids know what I mean)
- vegans making food to look and taste like meat. Really? Just eat the damn meat if you like the taste that much. That's why you have pointy teeth.
- Trolls 
- the bugs that killed my lawn
- Gibson quality control
- dog shit on my lawn (I don't have a dog)
- bottled water
- Donald Trumps Hair
- fake food.....processed cheese, cheese whiz, margarine, ect....
- charities 
- telemarketers
- Tom Cruise
- Scientology
- anti vaccine weirdos
- hipsters
- politics
- and religion

I'll add more as they come to mind.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> I am getting a little pissed off with people who don't reply to my texts! I try if possible to reply in a timely fashion when texted especially if it's really important. For example rehearsal! Please reply to my text letting me know your intentions of showing up. If I ask a question in regards to something that can either make or break a situation pls reply etc


I just started texting a few months ago when I got my new phone and I must say, I really like texting. However, I don't carry my phone with me 24 hours a day so if you text me, I may not see it until I check my phone and sometimes that's the next day. Perhaps there are other's like me so I wouldn't take it personal. You could call your band members landline or their cell phone if your texts are ignored.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

People who don't check their posts for errors and edit them after they post them. It only takes a minute or two. Some posts are so bad with errors and omissions, I can't understand them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> I don't text much and don't worry when it's answered. It sorta pisses me of when someone texts me and expects an immediate answer. If you're in that big a rush, phone. I'll answer as soon as I can. I don't have or use handsfree.


Since everyone has a phone in my family we no longer have a land line. That's $60 in our pocket per month!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Cops abusing citizens videos on YouTube. Those videos get my blood boiling! Cops are criminals. It is all recorded.


Not all cops are criminals. Only a few bad ones and their getting caught a lot more these days because people post these videos.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

My list is short, just people. People piss me off, they are the worst.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> People who don't check their posts for errors and edit them after they post them. It only takes a minute or two. Some posts are so bad with errors and omissions, I can't understand them.


You mean like here? Or texts on your phone?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

People who use

u = you
2 = to
B4 = before
2 morrah = tomorrow etc

In their texts.

For gods sake use proper damned English!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

We don't have cell phones, just a land line @ about $27/month, saves huge amounts of money on cell phone services....and I never have to respond to a text too.

Shit quality items
Advertising 
Rude people
Stupidity
Lying
Lack of respect
Politicians (which covers all of the above)


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> You mean like here? Or texts on your phone?


Rght here on the god old Gitars Canda websit.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

vokey design said:


> My list is short, just people. People piss me off, they are the worst.


I thought your answer was a little direct but I went through all the posts and it looks like you nailed it, it's people that piss everyone off for one reason or another. Even Donald Trump's hair is caused by a person. (_now don't try to tell me he does it himself_"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

People who are adamant that they are coming to rehearsal and never show up. 

They don't realize how much I depend on them being present or maybe they do and they just don't care!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

People who pick their nose in public and eat it! 
Talk about being grossed out.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

People who man handle fruit in the produce isle.

Get your grimy hands off of something I may want to buy!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I thought your answer was a little direct but I went through all the posts and it looks like you nailed it, it's people that piss everyone off for one reason or another. Even Donald Trump's hair is caused by a person. (_now don't try to tell me he does it himself_"


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Lola said:


> People who man handle fruit in the produce isle.
> 
> Get your grimy hands off of something I may want to buy!


Early morning cobwebs...thought it said, men who handle their fruit in the produce isle.

Mine are speeders...but then gain maybe I'm too slow and should be added to someone else's list!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> People who man handle fruit in the produce isle.
> 
> Get your grimy hands off of something I may want to buy!


Can a woman man handle fruit?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> A lot of thing piss me off...
> - steadfastly


Good one! Gave me a laugh.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Lola said:


> People who man handle fruit in the produce isle.
> 
> Get your grimy hands off of something I may want to buy!


Sorry Lola, I prefer buying the good ones so I squeeze and feel them to judge their quality. That is one of the reasons I wash all the produce I eat.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I hate:

-People who don't follow the rules of the road
-When I do something wrong
-Night shift
-Winter
-Mosquitoes
-Difficult people (learning to avoid this one by not engaging with them)
-Country music & rap (combined, they are crap)
-Lazy ass parents that stare into their electronic devices at supper or the park
-Parents who entertain their children by letting them stare into electronic devices non-stop

I am sure lots of other things piss me off on a regular basis but I prefer to be happy so I let it slide of my back.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dcole said:


> Sorry Lola, I prefer buying the good ones so I squeeze and feel them to judge their quality. That is one of the reasons I wash all the produce I eat.


I don't mind you squeezing the fruit. It's when they dig through to the bottom of the barrel meanwhile all the fruit is rolling off the stands and on to the floor and then they just walk a way. That's what pisses me off.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

-people who leave 12 car lengths between them and the car in front of them when making a left turn on a turn light when time in limited


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

SaucyJack said:


> I'm old so everything pisses me off *#*(


That about covers it,... and GET OFF OF MY LAWN !!!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Cops abusing citizens videos on YouTube. Those videos get my blood boiling! Cops are criminals. It is all recorded.



99.9% of the time, if the suspect didn't resist there would be no beat down. just comply. its way too easy.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Lola said:


> I don't mind you squeezing the fruit. It's when they dig through to the bottom of the barrel meanwhile all the fruit is rolling off the stands and on to the floor and then they just walk a way. That's what pisses me off.


I would agree with you there. It must piss off the produce people as well as you generally bruise the fruit doing that, making it harder to sell.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

and, GET OF OF MY LAWN,... wait,... I already said that?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> and, GET OF OF MY LAWN,... wait,... I already said that?


 Memory issues arising?...Possibly the change to the Western climate?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lola said:


> I am getting a little pissed off with people who don't reply to my texts! I try if possible to reply in a timely fashion when texted especially if it's really important. For example rehearsal! Please reply to my text letting me know your intentions of showing up. If I ask a question in regards to something that can either make or break a situation pls reply etc
> 
> Do you have your own personal protocol rules when sending txts and receiving them?


We have a band member drama queen, who throws a hissy if we don't answer his Whatsapp texts in 5 minutes. There are 5 of us, we all have lives and are away from our phones for extended periods. He's left the app multiple times now, despite that being our primary band contact point. Hey, I can understand an hour or 2 before scheduled band time, we're all available as we're getting ready to go. But Tuesday at 2 pm I and at least a couple others are likely to be going down the highway on a long drive for work, and he knows it full well. Don't lose your shit if we don't answer for a couple of hours or even most of the day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm still old school land line.
Leave a message and I'll get back to you if I choose to do so.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Youngsters think it's impolite to call someone - they want to text them first and ask their permission. Me, I just call them. They have call-display and will choose to pick up or not. Texting is not real-time, within the hour or even within the day to me. Never will be.


My list is a long one, but the top of it is people who text or talk on their phone while driving. 

And second is people who won't get off my lawn, even after I graze them with the first bullet.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Newscasters that asks a question to a person who's taken time to come on their show and then cuts them off in the middle of their answer so they can go to a commercial. I want to hear their answer damn it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Newscasters that asks a question to a person who's taken time to come on their show and then cuts them off in the middle of their answer so they can go to a commercial. I want to hear their answer damn it.


For me, it's when they (reporters ) ask obvious questions that can give us no insight...saw one a week or 2 ago . "Sid, how did you feel when Malkin scored the game winning goal?". Gee, I dunno, happy? How the fuck do you think he would feel? Thanks for asking the burning question that everyone wondered.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2017)

Guitar101 said:


> Newscasters that asks a question to a person who's taken time to come on their show and then cuts them off in the middle of their answer so they can go to a commercial. I want to hear their answer damn it.


Never mind going to commercial, it's when they interrupt and ask another question mid sentence of a response.
And then there's the 'yea but' follow ups because they didn't like the answer they received.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

When you're stuck on a crowded escalator with someone directly in front of you and someone directly behind you, and when you get to the top, the person in front of just stands there staring into space as you crash into them and the person behind you crashes into you.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Rehearsal night. Winding my way through Union Station around 4:45 Friday night and out on to Front Street. The staircases are so crowded going from the platform to the bowels of Union. People walk into me without saying a word. They can plainly see I have a guitar slung over my shoulder. I feel like I am in a pinball game sometimes.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> Rehearsal night. Winding my way through Union Station around 4:45 Friday night and out on to Front Street. The staircases are so crowded going from the platform to the bowels of Union. People walk into me without saying a word. They can plainly see I have a guitar slung over my shoulder. I feel like I am in a pinball game sometimes.


Try doing that while carrying a big hard shell case for your acoustic.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> Rehearsal night. Winding my way through Union Station around 4:45 Friday night and out on to Front Street. The staircases are so crowded going from the platform to the bowels of Union. People walk into me without saying a word. They can plainly see I have a guitar slung over my shoulder. I feel like I am in a pinball game sometimes.


yeah, people try that with me when i'm pushing a hand truck loaded with heavy tools. so i decided early on - fuck it, i will crash right into your ankles. they are, 100% of the time, sorry after that.



Diablo said:


> For me, it's when they (reporters ) ask obvious questions that can give us no insight...saw one a week or 2 ago . "Sid, how did you feel when Malkin scored the game winning goal?". Gee, I dunno, happy? How the fuck do you think he would feel? Thanks for asking the burning question that everyone wondered.


holy smokes dude that's one of those all-time ones, so common that i even forgot to mention it. holy effing fuck that one annoys me. you sit through all the fluff and commercials hoping to hear something good and they box the guy into what is basically cotton candy for your mind. zero nutritional value, very little flavor, no substance at all. they always put those people on at the end of the show, too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2017)

When I am all finished showering and dressed and then have to take a dump. I want to shower after taking a dump.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Player99 said:


> When I am all finished showering and dressed and then have to take a dump. I want to shower after taking a dump.


I know how you feel. *#*(


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Brushing your teeth after getting dressed for work and finding little white toothpaste dots all over your top! The electric toothbrush is like a splatter gun.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Parents who let their kids run wild in public! Not the kids fault but definitely the parents fault! 

Parents who let their children become as fat as they are, actually obese. Don't let your children follow in your footsteps. How unfair!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

People who let their dog shit all over my front yard and are not courteous enough to clean up after poochie.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

All I have to add is that it is definitely better to be pissed off than pissed on.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mendacity!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lola said:


> Parents who let their kids run wild in public! Not the kids fault but definitely the parents fault


We saw a sign at a cafe in Edinburgh which said that "Children left unattended by parents will be given an espresso and a kitten".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Player99 said:


> When I am all finished showering and dressed and then have to take a dump. I want to shower after taking a dump.


All too common. And then after the shower/dump nonsense is done, having a quick coffee before heading off to work and sweating enough in response that you need _another_ shower.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When the pick falls inside the guitar...especially if it's an F-hole guitar.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Near the top of my list are people who think the whole world is one big ashtray and are always flicking their cigarette butts out the car window.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> I am getting a little pissed off with people who don't reply to my texts! I try if possible to reply in a timely fashion when texted especially if it's really important. For example rehearsal! Please reply to my text letting me know your intentions of showing up. If I ask a question in regards to something that can either make or break a situation pls reply etc
> 
> Do you have your own personal protocol rules when sending txts and receiving them?



The news...99% of it


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cancer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

People who berate others in public! Especially parents who do this to their young children!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Cancer.


It's absolutely devastating!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Since everyone has a phone in my family we no longer have a land line. That's $60 in our pocket per month!


The land line portion of our telus package is $12 and change. I can live with that. When I get home my cell goes on the dining room table, it's not attatched to my hip. It's been more than 2 weeks since my cell rang and the only ones who text are the granddaughters.....blood and adoptive. If I'm at work, phone the office. Almost all our friends ride and have a cell for out on the road.....most of the time the cells are turned off unless needed.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Parents who let their kids run wild in public! Not the kids fault but definitely the parents fault!





Lola said:


> People who berate others in public! Especially parents who do this to their young children!


Some consistency would be nice. They can't let them run wild, they can't discipline them. What do you want?
I see that a lot of stuff pisses you off but it seems like people can't win with you, maybe you're the problem. 

Grab a stress ball and relax.... take a break from posting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2017)

GuitarT said:


> Near the top of my list are people who think the whole world is one big ashtray and are always flicking their cigarette butts out the car window.


Timmie coffee cups on the 80 klik highways.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Migraine headaches. They piss me off, make me sick and make me want to curl up in a ball and wither away!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

This is Tim from Windows calling,there is a problem with your computer.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Conspiracy theories






That and the periodic table


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Frigging "Tapatalk suggested sites "!!!









Cancer foods?!?!?










"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> Frigging "Tapatalk suggested sites "!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow talk about ludicrous!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll play...


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I'll play...



With?


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

Drivers who force their cars into the two-car-length gap in front of me, most often for no apparent reason other than some odd compulsion to change lanes and force me to slam on my brakes.

Drivers who, when approaching a red light, find it necessary to change lanes and jump right in front of me so they are one car length closer to the red light, forcing me to slam on my brakes.

Pedestrians who refuse to make eye contact with drivers as they skulk across the street, usually forcing me to slam on my brakes.

Doorknobs who change lanes right in front of me to pass slow-moving traffic in their lane, then proceed at a speed exactly 0.25km/he faster than said slow-moving traffic, blocking everyone in the (previously but no longer) fast lane and forcing me to slam on my brakes.

I am a big fan of momentum, and really hate to waste it when I am driving due to the actions of inconsiderate boneheads.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hearing two of my songs on the radio, but not getting any credit


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bolero said:


> hearing two of my songs on the radio, but not getting any credit


WTF ?!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Staying up all night because I can't sleep. Finally falling asleep at 6 am and then getting up at 8 am for work!  This is crazy! I feel horrible while having to put on my game face.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bolero said:


> hearing two of my songs on the radio, but not getting any credit


That's terrible. It must eat you up inside every time they play "it's raining men" and "Dancing Queen".


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guitar cords piss me off. The ones you plug your guitar into an amp with. They are the devil's work and they are possessed. There is an evil which lurks in these things when they get coiled up and set loose. They are driven to start flying around and either scratch your guitar or put your eye out.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar cords always get in the way! I have a super long one, 25 ft in length. I got smart finally. I coil up the middle and just leave enough footage to plug into my amp and plug my guitar in! 

I can't even begin to tell you how many times I have stepped on my cord and unplugged myself! 

I did damage a Yorkville cord but they have a lifetime warranty thank god! Problem solved!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lola said:


> Guitar cords always get in the way! I have a super long one, 25 ft in length. I got smart finally. I coil up the middle and just leave enough footage to plug into my amp and plug my guitar in!


I'd never use a cord that long. Between the cord from amp to pedal board, patch cables on pedal board then cord from pedal board to guitar then one or both of the cords being in the 25 foot range thats going to be a lot of tone suck in my opinion.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> ... thats going to be a lot of tone suck in my opinion.


Yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> I'd never use a cord that long. Between the cord from amp to pedal board, patch cables on pedal board then cord from pedal board to guitar then one or both of the cords being in the 25 foot range thats going to be a lot of tone suck in my opinion.


I didn't think it would make a huge difference but it apparently does


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lola said:


> I didn't think it would make a huge difference but it apparently does


Makes a huge difference depending on how much it matters to you. Some don't notice or care others would agonize over less.
For me I notice it more at home or in a studio. Not so much in a live setting.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Diablo said:


> That's terrible. It must eat you up inside every time they play "it's raining men" and "Dancing Queen".


hahaha...nice one 


here is my revenge:

WE BUILT THIS CITY

WE BUILT THIS CITY

WE BUILT THIS CITY...


I hope that song gets stuck in your head for a long time


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

And let's not forget this atrocity.










Acceptable on acoustics with pegged bridges, I suppose. Mildly amusing on strats and tele's with string-through bodies. Deplorable on stud-TOM setups. And a hanging offence on a Bigsby-equipped guitar. Of course, all of this is universally accepted wisdom.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

you stop to let someone walking cross the street in front of you. They take 1 step out, suddenly pull out a cell phone and totally forget that you are waiting for them to cross. We've all heard about people who can't walk and chew gum at the same time, right? Well, there's a lot of people out there who can't walk and look at a phone at the same time either.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> you stop to let someone walking cross the street in front of you. They take 1 step out, suddenly pull out a cell phone and totally forget that you are waiting for them to cross. We've all heard about people who can't walk and chew gum at the same time, right? Well, there's a lot of people out there who can't walk and look at a phone at the same time either.


For most I wouldn't recommend walking and texting.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> you stop to let someone walking cross the street in front of you. They take 1 step out, suddenly pull out a cell phone and totally forget that you are waiting for them to cross. We've all heard about people who can't walk and chew gum at the same time, right? Well, there's a lot of people out there who can't walk and look at a phone at the same time either.


There was a time when people were smart and phones were stupid. With smart phones, we're in a new era and apparently it can only be one or the other. Whoda thunk?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> you stop to let someone walking cross the street in front of you. They take 1 step out, suddenly pull out a cell phone and totally forget that you are waiting for them to cross. We've all heard about people who can't walk and chew gum at the same time, right? Well, there's a lot of people out there who can't walk and look at a phone at the same time either.


the one that gets me, is when people go up or down an escalator, get off it, and immediately stop right there to figure out where theyre going....as if there aren't people following directly behind them about to get off the escalator as well, with no place to move? walk another 15ft _then_ stop, moron, you aren't on American Ninja Warrior, there isn't a pool of water right in front of the escalator that you need to consider before traversing. so f-ing stupid...but I think its also egocentricity...a lot of the rudeness/stupidity I see these days seems to stem from a prevailing notion that "no one else exists in the world but me".


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

people who don't know how to merge into traffic. They slowly inch their way down the merge lane waiting for the traffic whizzing by to stop and let them in. No one ever stops and lets them in, so they come to a complete stop at the end of the merge lane and let traffic pile up behind them as they wait for a chance (clear road for at least a mile in all lanes) *#*(


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> It's absolutely devastating!


I've mentioned it here before, but it bears repeating: gentlemen, get your prostate checked. Now. Everyone else get whatever checked that you are susceptible to and that your age may indicate. Now. Being shy about this stuff can get you killed.

My first oncologist wouldn't do a second biopsy, believing I'd still be clean like he believed with the first biopsy. My panic eventually sent me to my very sympathetic GP who found this "rock star" oncologist for me. Immediately he did a biopsy and found the cancer, and though it was contained, it was growing and would spread. This doctor saved my life or at the very least saved me from a world of hurt. Also, his good work and advice has kept me out of Depends and saved most of my sex life.

Fwiw, like far too many people my family aren't strangers to cancer. It killed one of my sisters, my aunt, and my best fishing buddy. Plus, my Dad, my brother, and I all have had the same cancer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am starting to get very weary and tired of all the damned side effects from my husbands cancer meds! To top this off as well he has been placed on steroids due to muscle atrophy. The physical pain that he is suffering from is getting unbearable! He's not coping well! You obviously take it out on the ones closest to you. I absolutely hate what this fucking disease is doing to him, to us!! We have to wait until August to see a superstar oncologist. He is supposed to be one of the best in Ontario but the wait time is ridiculous but there's nothing we can do. He had placed himself on a cancellation list as well.

I really want off this roller coaster ride sometimes. I am getting to my wits end. It's a lot harder fight then I believed it was going to be! Cancer is a bitch!!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Guitar cords piss me off. The ones you plug your guitar into an amp with. They are the devil's work and they are possessed. There is an evil which lurks in these things when they get coiled up and set loose. They are driven to start flying around and either scratch your guitar or put your eye out.


I am just a "Livingroom" type player but damn I had my share of tripping over patch cords!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> I am starting to get very weary and tired of all the damned side effects from my husbands cancer meds! To top this off as well he has been placed on steroids due to muscle atrophy. The physical pain that he is suffering from is getting unbearable! He's not coping well! You obviously take it out on the ones closest to you. I absolutely hate what this fucking disease is doing to him, to us!! We have to wait until August to see a superstar oncologist. He is supposed to be one of the best in Ontario but the wait time is ridiculous but there's nothing we can do. He had placed himself on a cancellation list as well.
> 
> I really want off this roller coaster ride sometimes. I am getting to my wits end. It's a lot harder fight then I believed it was going to be! Cancer is a bitch!!


Sorry to hear all this. 

Patience is a huge challenge when we're feeling threatened. Having someone to talk to, not just a shoulder to cry on, but a knowledgable ear, will always help. If there is help available through your doctors, use it. (My cancer clinic had resources, which I read, but I found that between my oncologist and my family/friends I was more or less okay.) I almost hate to give that cliche advice, "find someone to talk to", when what I really want is to find something to hit, something to revenge, something to hate that I can throttle with my own hands.

My wife has been enormously tolerant of my mood swings, most of which are past, and very understanding of the physical effects, most of which are under control, but my mind still does weird things to my spirits some days. All we can do is follow the professionals' orders, be patient, tolerant, and kind in the face of adversity. Cancer can't be beat by giving in, we have to fight it on every level. We personally can't do much on the physical level beyond the lifestyle stuff, but the mental war we have to win. 

These are just words, it's the effort that matters. One way or the other, we don't want to remember this period of our lives, or be remembered, for any ill temper, words we might regret, or love we didn't express properly.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> the one that gets me, is when people go up or down an escalator, get off it, and immediately stop right there to figure out where theyre going....as if there aren't people following directly behind them about to get off the escalator as well, with no place to move? walk another 15ft _then_ stop, moron, you aren't on American Ninja Warrior, there isn't a pool of water right in front of the escalator that you need to consider before traversing. so f-ing stupid...but I think its also egocentricity...a lot of the rudeness/stupidity I see these days seems to stem from a prevailing notion that "no one else exists in the world but me".


This reminds me of when I worked downtown in a couple of different high-rises. I'd be in a packed elevator, we get to a floor and 3 or 4 people would always try to jam themselves in first, before ever making room to let anyone out. Because it's always easier to over-stuff an elevator and let it pop like a zit? WTF?

But, alas, these are silly 1st world problems when put just under the posts of @Lola and @Mooh . My heart is with you two, it is a battle (one that I've fought myself a couple times). Fvck Cancer!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Sorry to hear all this.
> 
> Patience is a huge challenge when we're feeling threatened. Having someone to talk to, not just a shoulder to cry on, but a knowledgable ear, will always help. If there is help available through your doctors, use it. (My cancer clinic had resources, which I read, but I found that between my oncologist and my family/friends I was more or less okay.) I almost hate to give that cliche advice, "find someone to talk to", when what I really want is to find something to hit, something to revenge, something to hate that I can throttle with my own hands.
> 
> ...


Moon thanks for this heat touching post. 
Would you mind terribly if I pm you? 

It's the mood swings that I am having a terrible struggle with! One minute Dr. Jekyl the next Mr. Hide! This sounds juvenile and childish but sometimes I want to run and hide never to be found again!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> Moon thanks for this heat touching post.
> Would you mind terribly if I pm you?
> 
> It's the mood swings that I am having a terrible struggle with! One minute Dr. Jekyl the next Mr. Hide! This sounds juvenile and childish but sometimes I want to run and hide never to be found again!!


Certainly, PM me.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

People on buses, especially parents with strollers at rush hour. If the kid's small enough for a stroller, it's small enough for a papoose pack, instead of getting the aisles all jammed up even more. And the idiots standing in the aisle near the front of the bus when there are seats available. Even when they're not, they could move back, instead of making us fight through them for some breathing space. Idiots arguing with the driver about the route, the times, the traffic. Idiots who rush onto the bus to ask the driver a bunch of questions, leaving the rest of us out in the weather while they have their shit hemorrhage about getting on the wrong bus. Twits who stand at the bus stop long enough to get their fares ready, but don't, and they're also bus rushers who make us wait out in the weather while they fish around in their purses for exact change. 
Don't get me started on store lineups...
Yes, I am old and cranky.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> A lot of thing piss me off...
> 
> - texting, call if it's important!
> - phones at the dinner table.
> ...


Did I mention vegans? Fucking morons.

Baby Lucas Dead From ‘Vegetable Milk’ Diet, Parents Convicted


----------

